# Extreme Weather Watch



## ska invita (Oct 27, 2021)

Southern Italy braced for rare Mediterranean hurricane
					

‘Medicane’ storm with winds of 100km/h expected in Sicily, where two have died in flooding




					www.theguardian.com
				




The stats are scary

“Sicily is tropicalising and the upcoming Medicane is perhaps the first of this entity, but it certainly won’t be the last,” said Christian Mulder, a professor of ecology and climate emergency at the University of Catania. “We are used to thinking that this type of hurricane and cyclone begins in the oceans and not in a closed basin like the Mediterranean. But this is not the case.

“This Medicane is forming due to the torrid climate of north Africa and the warm waters of the Mediterranean Sea.* The Aegean Sea has a temperature of 3C higher than the average, while the Ionian Sea has a temperature of almost 2C higher than the average.* The result is a pressure cooker.”

According to forecasters, the Medicane could reach Sicily on Thursday or Friday and could finally leave the area between Saturday and Sunday.

“We are facing something exceptional,” said Giulio Betti, a meteorologist and climatologist at Italy’s national research council. “What is affecting Sicily and Calabria is a hybrid atmospheric event. It has the typical characteristics of a subtropical cyclone, but at times it holds the characteristics of a tropical-like cyclone. “The unique aspect is its duration and its stationing – that is, this atmospheric event is hard to dissolve. … on the one hand it continues to be fed by the cool western currents; on the other hand it is unable to move eastward, due to the Balkans’ anticyclone.”

The signs of change are becoming more frequent in Sicily, where* in August a monitoring station in the south-eastern city of Syracuse recorded a temperature of 48.8C, the highest ever set in Europe. Data collected by the Balkans and Caucasus observatory put the average temperature rise on the island over the past 50 years at almost 2C, rising to 3.4C in Messina on the north-east coast.*


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2021)

Bankfull discharge in Cockermouth this pm...


----------



## ska invita (Nov 17, 2021)

The details here are shocking








						Canada’s Trudeau deploys air force to help flooding effort– as it happened
					

British Columbia premier declares a state of emergency amid the flooding which has killed one person with more deaths expected




					www.theguardian.com
				




Worse to come:

"At some point in the coming days the penny will drop, and we’ll all be seized of the implications attending to the ongoing disaster on Canada’s west coast. First the rain, then the wind, and soon, everything will be freezing. For starters, if you think the Canadian economy is beset by global “supply chain” bottlenecks now, you just wait.

The Port of Vancouver, North Fraser, Fraser-Surrey Docks and Deltaport are now cut off from the rest of Canada, by road and by rail. Both CN Rail and CP Rail are assessing the extent of the damage to their rail lines in the Fraser Valley and Fraser Canyon districts. Neither company knows when the trains will be moving again.

The worst rail disruptions may last only a few days, but the Coquihalla Highway — the main road route connecting Metro Vancouver with British Columbia’s southern interior and points east, with roughly three-quarters of a million commercial truck transits every year — is gone. Deputy British Columbia Premier Mike Farnsworth says it may take “several weeks or months” to re-open the highway."

------


Full force of winter cant be far away....


----------



## brogdale (Nov 17, 2021)

ska invita said:


> The details here are shocking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm no fan, but this makes complete, (tragic) hydrological sense.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I'm no fan, but this makes complete, (tragic) hydrological sense.



Theyve also had a wet autumn so ground apparently waterlogged before the great rain


----------



## ska invita (Dec 11, 2021)

jesus


is a mile wide an exaggeration?

it wasnt the only tornado btw


----------



## 2hats (Dec 11, 2021)

ska invita said:


> jesus
> 
> 
> is a mile wide an exaggeration?
> ...


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 11, 2021)

Amazon warehouse collapse in Illinois with multiple fatalities:


----------



## petee (Dec 11, 2021)

The weather in the USA...
					

Lake Tahoe Suffocates With Smoke NYTimes. August 27, 2021 Outline - Read & annotate without distractions  Amid the exodus, which has become a way of life in parts of the West this disaster-filled summer, there has been a creeping concern that the notion of a safe haven is gone, that there soon...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## ska invita (Dec 14, 2021)

Arctic heat record is like Mediterranean, says UN
					

The highest temperature recorded in the region last year - 38C (100F) - is officially confirmed.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



*The highest temperature ever recorded in the Arctic - 38C (100F) - has been officially confirmed, sounding "alarm bells" over Earth's changing climate.*


----------



## Flavour (Dec 30, 2021)

Well it may not sound extreme but I was up in the Alps today, around 1700 meters above sea level, on the fucking 30th of December, in the Susa Valley, and the temperature around midday was around 18°C

Predicted high for the same locality is 18° for tomorrow and 19° for January 1st. There is practically no snow at all below 2000 meters


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 31, 2021)

Looking forward to the paper’s spinning this as great news and an excuse for a bbq and trip to the seaside in your car


----------



## Flavour (Dec 31, 2021)

There are fucking wildfires in Colorado. In December. Hundreds of homes have been destroyed. 









						No deaths have been reported in the ferocious Colorado wildfire. It may be a 'New Year's miracle,' governor says | CNN
					

No deaths have been reported as a result of a swift and vicious wildfire that consumed at least 500 homes in Boulder County, Colorado, and forced some 35,000 people to flee, authorities said Friday.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## Jennaonthebeach (Jan 1, 2022)

My friend in Canada, who lives near Vancouver, tells me that after an unprecedented drought followed by rains that swept away much of their essential infrastructure she's now dealing with an unprecedented cold spell and heavy snows. It'll be forest fire season again soon. She moved to this bit of Canada a few years ago because it had a stable climate with no extreme weather. Worrying!


----------



## weltweit (Feb 17, 2022)

Big Stormzy under way, for the West of the UK, warning of trees coming down on power lines and a risk of flooding.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 17, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Big Stormzy under way, for the West of the UK, warning of trees coming down on power lines and a risk of flooding.


I doubt it'll just be the West, I think the South and East will get hit hard too. Am expecting not to be able to make it into work tomorrow


----------



## weltweit (Feb 17, 2022)

ska invita said:


> I doubt it'll just be the West, I think the South and East will get hit hard too. Am expecting not to be able to make it into work tomorrow


Yes, I am wondering about work in the morning, I have to drive past lots of trees at 0700 ..


----------



## ska invita (Feb 17, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Yes, I am wondering about work in the morning, I have to drive past lots of trees at 0700 ..


Don't do it


----------



## weltweit (Feb 17, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Don't do it


I always figure I have to make an attempt to get to work ..


----------



## hegley (Feb 17, 2022)

And so many trees down already 








						More than eight million trees lost this winter in the UK
					

How eight million trees have already been brought down this winter, with thousands more threatened by storms.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 17, 2022)

Gas man is coming to change my meter tomorrow morning……I’m expecting the gable end of my rattly old flat to be taking the brunt right off the sea

Could be interesting


----------



## weltweit (Feb 17, 2022)

The Wye is already high enough for my comfort, if there is a lot of rain it could over top.


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 17, 2022)

ska invita said:


> I doubt it'll just be the West, I think the South and East will get hit hard too. Am expecting not to be able to make it into work tomorrow



London is forecast 50mph at tops. Obviously this will sound like weather willy waving but it's been 50mph here for 2 of the last 3 days. Windy, sure. But nothing really. Nothing like 90mph (which is our forecast). I've been in 90mph winds once before. On an island just off Tierra del Fuego. Real two (hard) steps forward, one step back stuff, if you're lucky. Ridiculously powerful. Luckily the island had no buildings. My village does. I am a little concerned about tomorrow. I think London will be fine.

While I was down near TdF (to finish the high winds story) I was staying in a town called Punta Arenas on mainland Chile. The streets there had ropes between the edge of the pavement and the road. This was to stop people getting blown into the road. 70mph there is a normal day in the right season. They have weather that would make top story on our news every day. But it's perspective, it's what is common/normal. And 70 is normal for them. They get by. All their trees are slanted, but they get by.

But 90 is another thing entirely.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 17, 2022)

"Eunice"

What a name for a storm!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 17, 2022)

weltweit said:


> "Eunice"
> 
> What a name for a storm!


We just had Dudley.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 17, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> London is forecast 50mph at tops.


central london has got gusts of  70s forecast on the BBC - 




parts of subruban south london has a 77mph forecast


----------



## surreybrowncap (Feb 17, 2022)

weltweit said:


> "Eunice"
> 
> What a name for a storm!


Eunice was the birth name of Nina Simone - there have been plenty of storms named after Nina..
I think Dudley and Eunice would make a lovely couple


----------



## ska invita (Feb 17, 2022)

this is during rush hour too - the government should shut all schools etc etc national holiday - people are going to die tomorrow


----------



## weltweit (Feb 17, 2022)

Very calm here at the moment. 

The calm before the ..


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 17, 2022)

A rare red weather warning has been issued for parts of the UK, in place in place from 07:00 GMT until 12:00 GMT tomorrow.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## planetgeli (Feb 17, 2022)

ska invita said:


> central london has got gusts of  70s forecast on the BBC -
> View attachment 310540
> 
> 
> ...



It didn't say that yesterday when I checked (is my defence). But thanks for the update.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## platinumsage (Feb 17, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> London is forecast 50mph at tops. Obviously this will sound like weather willy waving but it's been 50mph here for 2 of the last 3 days. Windy, sure. But nothing really. Nothing like 90mph (which is our forecast). I've been in 90mph winds once before. On an island just off Tierra del Fuego. Real two (hard) steps forward, one step back stuff, if you're lucky. Ridiculously powerful. Luckily the island had no buildings. My village does. I am a little concerned about tomorrow. I think London will be fine.
> 
> While I was down near TdF (to finish the high winds story) I was staying in a town called Punta Arenas on mainland Chile. The streets there had ropes between the edge of the pavement and the road. This was to stop people getting blown into the road. 70mph there is a normal day in the right season. They have weather that would make top story on our news every day. But it's perspective, it's what is common/normal. And 70 is normal for them. They get by. All their trees are slanted, but they get by.



Becuase all their trees that blow down and kill people at 70 have already fallen over, or didn’t go up in the first place, so it’s fine. Whereas places which haven’t had 70+ for decades will have accumulated lots of trees and structures that would present a hazard during such winds. It’s not about “getting by”.


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 17, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Becuase all their trees that blow down and kill people at 70 have already fallen over, or didn’t go up in the first place, so it’s fine. Whereas places which haven’t had 70+ for decades will have accumulated lots of trees and structures that would present a hazard during such winds. It’s not about “getting by”.



No. Plenty of structures in Punta Arenas. I'm sure you played the googlemaps game, you can find it.


----------



## Boru (Feb 17, 2022)

Schools in Ireland closed tomorrow (Friday) due to approach of storm Eunice..
A live tracker here.. going to be wild ..









						WATCH: Storm Eunice approaches Ireland
					

A live visual from Windy.com tracking Storm Eunice as it heads towards Ireland.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 17, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> No. Plenty of structures in Punta Arenas. I'm sure you played the googlemaps game, you can find it.



Right. But they’re structures that are resistant to 70 mph winds, otherwise they would have fallen down recently.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 17, 2022)

my prediction is double digit deaths (maybe triple even) tomorrow and the govenrment coming in for belated flack for not acting NOW, as in several hours ago


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 17, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Right. But they’re structures that are resistant to 70 mph winds, otherwise they would have fallen down recently.



Whereas London is built of straw.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 17, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Whereas London is built of straw.



Yeah 70mph winds funnelled into narrow streets by tall buildings and loads of plane trees that haven't seen the like in a generation.


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 17, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Yeah 70mph winds funnelled into narrow streets by tall buildings and loads of plane trees that haven't seen the like in a generation.



Yes there could even be some disruption to the Central Line at Ongar.


----------



## steeplejack (Feb 18, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


>




It's one of the oddest videos I've ever seen. Like a heavy-plastic municipal doodlebug, the way it drops silently and disappears at the end. Full of empty Walkers Crisps bags and other assorted crap dropping from it like confetti.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 18, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Yes there could even be some disruption to the Central Line at Ongar.



You laugh but the central has been suspended twixt Loughton and Epping.


Granted that happens more often than I actually go to london these days but it’s still a massive pain in the arse


----------



## ska invita (Feb 18, 2022)

i was feeling cocky about getting home...less so now:


if it stays like that im going to the pub


----------



## brogdale (Feb 18, 2022)

One for 2hats maybe?

I'm figuring that Eunice didn't have the sting-jet that gave the 1987 storm such potency?


----------



## 2hats (Feb 18, 2022)

No reports of such over the UK but not yet clear if one didn't materialise over the sea at some point. Also a watch on for one in the far north of Germany right now as Eunice continues eastwards.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 19, 2022)

2hats said:


> No reports of such over the UK but not yet clear if one didn't materialise over the sea at some point.


To underline:


----------



## brogdale (Feb 19, 2022)

2hats said:


> To underline:



Well, thank goodness it occurred out there where it did.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 20, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Becuase all their trees that blow down and kill people at 70 have already fallen over, or didn’t go up in the first place, so it’s fine. Whereas places which haven’t had 70+ for decades will have accumulated lots of trees and structures that would present a hazard during such winds. It’s not about “getting by”.


And inexperience in dealing with such winds, as evident with all the pictures of flying trampolines with the netting still up and rogue bins. You don't work stuff like that out without practice.





planetgeli said:


> Yes there could even be some disruption to the Central Line at Ongar.


You must feel a bit daft now lol. They build places like the ones we live in with high winds in  mind. Well most of the time, the new school here had flying roof tiles after a month because the council wanted cheaper tiles, but had to get a firm in fae sooth to do the roof because our local builders wouldn't put their name to it. It then, quite unlike any roof here, ended up with green netting or some shite all over it.


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 20, 2022)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> You must feel a bit daft now lol.



Did nothing happen at Ongar then?


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 21, 2022)

This does not sound good. Heatwaves at both poles.








						Heatwaves at both of Earth’s poles alarm climate scientists
					

Antarctic areas reach 40C above normal at same time as north pole regions hit 30C above usual levels




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Boru (Mar 28, 2022)

Warmer than Spain in the west of Ireland in March....
""Temperatures soared to 18.9 degrees in Newport, co Mayo,  18.6 at Mount Dillon in Roscommon and 18.3 degrees in Belmullet, co Mayo- well above the 15 degrees in Malaga and Ibiza, and marked the warmest day of the year so far, according to Met Eireann"".









						Newport was Ireland's hottest spot yesterday
					

Newport, Co Mayo was the country's hottest spot yesterday, as parts of Ireland were hotter than Spain.Temperatures soared to 18.9 degrees in Newport, 18.6 at Mount Dillon in Roscommon and 18.3 degrees in Belmullet - well above the 15 degrees in Malaga and Ibiza, and marked the warmest day of the...



					midwestradio.ie


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 28, 2022)

An entire ice shelf in Antarctica has collapsed. 



> Dr Catherine Colello Walker, an earth and planetary scientist at Nasa and the Woods Hole Oceanographic Institution, said though the Conger ice shelf was relatively small, “it is one of the most significant collapse events anywhere in Antarctica since the early 2000s when the Larsen B ice shelf disintegrated”.
> 
> “It won’t have huge effects, most likely, but it’s a sign of what might be coming,” Walker said.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 29, 2022)

Since 2015 - actually for much longer than that, try the late 1970s - I have studied the UK's changing & changeable weather.  My interest has been [and is] the occurrence of extreme events. To be honest, the global warming & climate change topic has been part of that. 








						Climate Change {COP26}
					

By StoneRoad2013. Images, memes and infographics illustrating various facets of Climate Change - and the need for humans to correct the damage done by their activities. Recent additions in October 202…




					www.ipernity.com
				



The first floods I took any personal interest in were in 1968 [mainly Chew Valley to Bristol] and then I studied others, like the 1952 Lynmouth Flood at school & during university. That developed into flood prevention & mitigation in rural & urban areas - I worked with some consulting engineers  with an interest in the subject. 
In recent years, I've even been taking pictures and screen shots ...








						wst - Winter Storms in 2015/... /... / 2022
					

By StoneRoad2013. In 2015 The UK Met Office decided to name the significant winter storms, as part of the European winter windstorm seasons. en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_windstorm This album has a f…




					www.ipernity.com


----------



## ska invita (May 4, 2022)

freak rain in spain falling mainly on the plain 








						Record-breaking rains hit Valencia, Spain
					

Record-breaking rains hit Valencia, Spain on May 3, 2022, causing severe flooding across the city.




					watchers.news
				



" largest rainfall registered for the month of May since records began to be kept in 1871."


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 13, 2022)

The Indian heatwave is getting worse.









						Parts of Pakistan and north-west India to endure +50C temperatures
					

A brutal heatwave that has enveloped parts of southern Asia since the end of April looks set to intensify, says the latest forecast from the Met Office. Nick Silkstone is a meteorologist with the M…




					blog.metoffice.gov.uk


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 20, 2022)

All feels like it's starting to accelerate this year.









						Spain braces for heat wave of ‘extraordinary intensity’
					

Country warned of risk of orange dust storms as forecasters predict France will see hottest May on record




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## yield (May 21, 2022)

Historic heatwave poised to hit dozens of US states this weekend
Fri 20th May


> The climate crisis has set the stage for increasing and intensifying heatwaves in the coming decades, and models indicate that there could be between 25 and 30 extreme events a year by mid-century – up from an average of between four and six a year historically. They are also expected to cover wider swaths of land regionally than before.





> Although temperatures are expected to drop again after the weekend, another sizzling summer is in store. “There does seem to be a signal that it will be a warmer than average summer for the mid-Atlantic or north-east,” Chenard said, adding that how higher temperatures would translate into specific heatwaves was less clear.





> As the east coast cooks this weekend, the west will get a short reprieve. Although risks remain high for wildfires across the south-west, especially in New Mexico, where the country’s biggest blaze – and the largest in state history – continues to burn, the region will get a blast of unseasonably cold weather. Parts of Colorado, which had temperatures hovering near the 90s, are now expecting to be pummeled with snow.


----------



## yield (May 29, 2022)

New data reveals climate change might be more rapid than predicted
May 26, 2022 



> A new study, published today in Nature Climate Change, will certainly make the IPCC—and other environmental bodies—take notice. A team of scientists led by Dr. Rei Chemke of Weizmann's Earth and Planetary Sciences Department revealed a considerable intensification of winter storms in the Southern Hemisphere. The study, conducted in collaboration with Dr. Yi Ming of Princeton University and Dr. Janni Yuval of MIT, is sure to make waves in the climate conversation.
> 
> Until now, climate models have projected a human-caused intensification of winter storms only toward the end of this century. In the new study, Chemke and his team compared climate model simulations with current storm observations. Their discovery was bleak: It became clear that storm intensification over recent decades has already reached levels projected to occur in the year 2080.





> "A winter storm is a weather phenomenon that lasts only a few days. Individually, each storm doesn't carry much climatic weight. However, the long-term effect of winter storms becomes evident when assessing cumulative data collected over long periods of time," Chemke explains. Cumulatively, these storms have a significant impact, affecting the transfer of heat, moisture and momentum within the atmosphere, which consequently affects the various climate zones on Earth.
> 
> "One example of this is the role the storms play in regulating the temperature at the Earth's poles. Winter storms are responsible for the majority of the heat transport away from tropical regions toward the poles. Without their contribution, the average pole temperatures would be about 30°C lower." Similarly, the collective intensification of these storms yields a real and significant threat to societies in the Southern Hemisphere in the next decades.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 10, 2022)

'kinnel...hope these models are wrong...


----------



## 2hats (Jun 10, 2022)

Can see that Spanish plume strongly suggested on the overnight operational model runs. Latest GFS operational still has it but has been pushing it back a little from Wednesday to Thursday to Friday with successive runs (getting closer, temporally, to the ECM). ECMWF also picks it up but waiting for their, comparable, next runs to drop. A lot of the ensemble runs of both indicating it too now.
 
 
Right now the GFS has it rocking up sooner and departing earlier than the ECM (by about 24 hours).
 
Cool start to next week; wetter, cooler in the N/NW, drier and warmer in the S/SE. Temperature climbing in the south from midweek to the weekend, perhaps with attendant thundery breakdowns.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 11, 2022)

Almost all GFS and ECM ensemble runs now appear to have this nailed on (for ~Thu/Fri/Sat), along with the attendant downpours (quite possibly thundery breakdowns once the heat builds; high CAPE indicated on the near-continent Fri/Sat). The only difference is that the GFS (operational and ensemble mean) currently puts the period roughly 18 hours ahead of the ECM. Meanwhile, temperatures in southern Spain and Portugal have nudged into the low 40C range today.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 17, 2022)

Tomorrow under the plume in France looks pretty extreme for June:



Back in the August 2013 canicule we experienced 42.9C in Provence and it wasn't fun....so 43C in mid June...wow!


----------



## Flavour (Jun 18, 2022)

Feels like we're seeing the desertification of Europe happen in real time. The northward expansion of the Sahara.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 18, 2022)

Organs start to cook at 47 degrees apparently


----------



## brogdale (Jun 18, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Organs start to cook at 47 degrees apparently


Certainly seeing the wet bulb temps reaching up to high 20's/30C this early in the summer in SW France is pretty shocking. Anything above that and all the human body can do is lie in the shade and rehydrate.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 18, 2022)

In June of 1992 in turin the highest temperature seen all month was 27 degrees, for one day. In June of 2022 so far all but 3 days have been hotter than that, with eight days - - so far!! - - over 30 degrees.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 18, 2022)

Dp


----------



## ska invita (Jun 22, 2022)

China floods force tens of thousands to evacuate with more rainfall expected
					

Parts of China see worst flooding in decades as 500,000 homes damaged, roads collapsed and some houses swept away




					www.theguardian.com
				



"Parts of China see worst flooding in decades as 500,000 homes damaged, roads collapsed and some houses swept away"


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Tomorrow under the plume in France looks pretty extreme for June:
> 
> View attachment 327724
> 
> Back in the August 2013 canicule we experienced 42.9C in Provence and it wasn't fun....so 43C in mid June...wow!


Shit's fucked up


----------



## 2hats (Jun 27, 2022)

Tornado kills one in the Netherlands.
​
​








						One killed and ten injured in rare Netherlands tornado
					

Emergency services are warning people to stay away from the area where the roofs have been torn off several homes.




					www.euronews.com


----------



## ska invita (Jun 27, 2022)

2hats said:


> Tornado kills one in the Netherlands.
> ​
> ​
> 
> ...



scary....i wonder what the best thing to do is if you see a tornado coming towards you (apart from film it on your phone)...run?? go inside?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 27, 2022)

ska invita said:


> scary....i wonder what the best thing to do is if you see a tornado coming towards you (apart from film it on your phone)...run?? go inside?


Basement/cellar/indoor bog or bathroom


----------



## ska invita (Jun 27, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Basement/cellar/indoor bog or bathroom


and particular reason why the WC?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 27, 2022)

ska invita said:


> and particular reason why the WC?


walls close together = structural strength and mattress padding can be more effective in closed spaces


----------



## 2hats (Jun 27, 2022)

If it is bearing down on you (no lateral movement), and there is time, move orthogonally away from the track and seek shelter underground or, if that's not an option, internal basement/ground floor rooms (better structural integrity) with minimal window area (hence toilets). A mattress pulled overhead might help too.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 27, 2022)

Cupboard under stairs a good option?


----------



## 2hats (Jun 27, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Cupboard under stairs a good option?


Usually but one should factor in potential trajectories for shards of window glass and evaluate the strength of the door or surrounding drywall sections (if any). Same considerations that go into your Protect&Survive shelter.


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 27, 2022)

2hats said:


> move orthogonally



I do this all the time and I've yet to be hit by a tornado.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 28, 2022)

ska invita said:


> and particular reason why the WC?


So you're in the right place if you shit yourself


----------



## ska invita (Jul 5, 2022)

Spain and Portugal suffering driest climate for 1,200 years, research shows
					

Effects of human-caused global heating are blocking vital winter rains, with severe implications for farming and tourism




					www.theguardian.com
				



<<<suggestion that the Azores high pressure system might move more-permanently over Iberia and block rain









						‘Worst drought in 70 years’ – Italy declares state of emergency over longest river
					

Sea water is seeping inland and destroying crops, farmers say




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2022)

96% of the Portuguese territory in severe and extreme drought

North Portugal yesterday-hail storms 

Queda de granizo provocou estragos a norte


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> 96% of the Portuguese territory in severe and extreme drought
> 
> North Portugal yesterday-hail storms
> 
> Queda de granizo provocou estragos a norte


Is the drought causing fresh food prices to rise?


----------



## yield (Jul 6, 2022)

Rare ‘triple’ La Niña climate event looks likely — what does the future hold?
Nature. 23 June 2022


> An ongoing La Niña event that has contributed to flooding in eastern Australia and exacerbated droughts in the United States and East Africa could persist into 2023, according to the latest forecasts. The occurrence of two consecutive La Niña winters in the Northern Hemisphere is common, but having three in a row is relatively rare. A ‘triple dip’ La Niña — lasting three years in a row — has happened only twice since 1950.





> This particularly long La Niña is probably just a random blip in the climate, scientists say. But some researchers are warning that climate change could make La Niña-like conditions more likely in future. “We are stacking the odds higher for these triple events coming along,” says Matthew England, a physical oceanographer at the University of New South Wales in Sydney, Australia. England and others are now working to reconcile discrepancies between climate data and the output of major climate models — efforts that could clarify what is in store for the planet.





> More La Niña events would increase the chance of flooding in southeast Asia, boost the risk of droughts and wildfires in the southwestern United States, and create a different pattern of hurricanes, cyclones and monsoons across the Pacific and Atlantic oceans, as well as give rise to other regional changes.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 19, 2022)

Fuck.

Multiple fires have broken out across the south of England and Wales as an intense heatwave takes over the UK.

Parts of London, Kent, Cornwall and Pembrokeshire have all seen wildfires erupt at as temperatures reach record highs of 40C in parts of the country.









						Wildfires break out across UK as record heatwave rages
					

Fires broke out across London, Kent, Cornwall and Pembrokshire on the UK’s ‘hottest day ever’




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Flavour (Jul 19, 2022)

See also: half of Europe


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 19, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Multiple fires have broken out across the south of England and Wales as an intense heatwave takes over the UK.
> 
> ...


I was on that beach in Pembrokeshire on my holidays last month


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 19, 2022)

SW France, wildfires getting increasingly intense. A campfire burnt to the ground.

More than 32,000 people have had to be evacuated.


----------



## petee (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## frogwoman (Aug 21, 2022)

35c at night and been very humid (ie close to the wet bulb temperature)


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Flavour (Aug 23, 2022)

that is utterly terrifying


----------



## brogdale (Aug 23, 2022)

Confirmation today from the Met Office of the new official record highest minimum tempertaure recorded in the UK during the July heatwave:



That smashed the previous record* by very nearly 3C ! 

* 23.9C recorded in Brighton 03/08/90


----------



## bcuster (Sep 16, 2022)

when's the last time you thought about coastal flooding at the Arctic Circle? Global warming:










						Alaska's western coast is expecting high winds and flooding in powerful storm this weekend
					

The remnants of Typhoon Merbok are putting residents of western Alaska on high alert as a coastal storm is expected to bring flooding and strong winds this weekend.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## 2hats (Sep 16, 2022)

Triple dip La Niña called (by the Australian BOM).





						Rare ‘triple dip’ La Niña declared - BBC Weather
					

La Niña has formed for the third consecutive year in the Pacific. Simon King explains what this might mean for global weather patterns.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




What this means for the UK isn't certain - La Niña more directly and [somewhat more] predictably tends to affect the southern hemisphere, central Africa, SE Asia and the entire Pacific and Americas (though interplay with the Indian Ocean Dipole is important). Europe is at the far distant range of its influence and there are other key nearby drivers (other ocean-atmosphere coupled oscillatory states) to factor in as well.

Often it can mean a wet and mild autumn till around November, then an increasing risk of blocking leading to colder snaps, perhaps with disruption to the polar night jet and consequent polar vortex breakdown bringing cold plunges in winter, eventually followed by wet and and stormy events as we move towards spring. Though that pattern of La Niña doesn't always play out winter that way for us.

It will also be interesting to see if the Atlantic hurricane season eventually gets going properly (La Niña tends to suppress wind shear in the Atlantic basin thus leaving hurricanes to more easily develop unhindered), and whether more are inclined to track our way as has been observed over the last couple of years.


----------



## bcuster (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## bcuster (Sep 26, 2022)

Fiona now visiting the Canadian Maritime Provinces:









						'Rubble floating all over the place': Fiona sweeps away homes, knocks off power in eastern Canada
					

Fiona, now a post-tropical cyclone, made landfall in Atlantic Canada early Saturday\u00a0with hurricane-force winds and heavy rain.




					www.usatoday.com


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 23, 2022)

Thunder, lightning and proper "end of the world" rain currently occurring in the Wells area, Somerset at the moment. Second day of this rain. Not for long mind, thank goodness, but when it's raining it's coming down in stair rods. And there's a phrase I've not used for years


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 23, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Thunder, lightning and proper "end of the world" rain currently occurring in the Wells area, Somerset at the moment. Second day of this rain. Not for long mind, thank goodness, but when it's raining it's coming down in stair rods. And there's a phrase I've not used for years



Rivers and reservoirs are still low. Above-average rainfall between now and spring is needed to replenish them.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Oct 30, 2022)

30th October, heating is off, windows wide open and fans on. Too damn hot to sleep.


----------



## Boru (Oct 31, 2022)

More records continuing to be broken for rising temperatures in October.. right across Europe..
All these droughts and heatwaves are sure to alter crop yields next year.
The times they are a changing.
Growing concern over unseasonal warm spell in Europe​








						Growing concern over unseasonal warm spell in Europe
					

After a summer marked by repeated heatwaves across much of the continent, Europe is experiencing exceptional temperatures even as it heads into the start of autumn, a sign of accelerating climate change




					www.rte.ie


----------



## ska invita (Nov 9, 2022)

this is shiocking to me








						Once a comfort, rain is now ruining Australia's mood
					

Record rainfall in a country used to sun is making many people low and anxious.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




"It feels like Groundhog Day. I wake up and it's raining, dark and cold, over and over and over again." Rebecca Gray feels like it has rained all year in Sydney, Australia. She's not far off the mark.

*The city has seen around 170 days of rain so far in 2022 - there have been more rainy days than dry ones. And with almost a quarter of the year still to go, Sydney broke its annual rainfall record last month.*

"It's not like we've just scraped in," said Tom Saunders, a meteorologist at the Australian Broadcasting Corporation. "The record has been obliterated. I've never seen anything like it."

*More than 2.3m (7.5 feet) of rain has fallen on the city - three times the annual average in London.*

It's been a similar story across the rest of Australia's eastern states. Repeated, widespread flooding across all four of them has left thousands of homes uninhabitable and killed more than 30 people this year. Just this past week, two people died as towns in central western New South Wales (NSW) went underwater.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2022)

Is it a coincidence that Noah is now one of the most popular names for baby boys?


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 9, 2022)

ska invita said:


> this is shiocking to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to joke even up until recently about moving to Australia for some sunshine and now I'm better staying on the east coast riviera! Its really concerning whats happening.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 17, 2022)

ska invita said:


> View attachment 351816


Classic 'lake-effect snowfall'!


----------



## story (Dec 24, 2022)

This YouTube channel gives frequent reports on weather and climate events around the world. Some of them come under the heading of bad but not extraordinary for the time and place, but that in itself is informative and important information imo. But there are also reports of big bad stuff that doesn’t make the main news, like the awful landslide in Malaysia last week.

News report of the landslide








						Malaysia landslide: At least 21 campers dead and more missing
					

Children are among the at least 21 people killed after a landslide struck a holiday campsite.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				





Here’s the YouTube channel. This is today’s video. It includes catastrophic floods in Mecca, Indonesia and elsewhere, a 6.4 earthquake in California and a huge forest fire in Chile.





It offers brief footage and a headline about the location and event, no further information. I use it as the front page and then go elsewhere to learn more details.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 1, 2023)

Notable temperatures across much of central, Northern Europe:


----------



## brogdale (Jan 1, 2023)

Records tumbling on the first day of 2023; not normal.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 1, 2023)

brogdale said:


> Records tumbling on the first day of 2023; not normal.





Its freezing here.


----------

